# extreme peptides sale



## Klutch (Mar 19, 2011)

i was wandering if 
*Hgh fragment 176-191* is buy 2 get 1 free also since it is concidered a peptide. because its the only one that does not say buy 2 get 1 free. thanks.
and has anyone have experienced it for fat loss. 
and what the best way to cycle it?
thanks Klutch


----------



## TwisT (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry brother, but the frag isnt a part of the buy 2 get 1 free sale 

-T


----------



## Klutch (Mar 19, 2011)

everything i researched says it has no sides. is this true?
how do you cycle it?
is like hgh 5 days on 2 days off?


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 19, 2011)

Klutch said:


> everything i researched says it has no sides. is this true?
> how do you cycle it?
> is like hgh 5 days on 2 days off?[/QUOTE 7 days a week, no need to do 5 on 2 0ff. 300mgs 3 x a day, always on empty stomach. People cycle hgh 5 0n 2 off mainly due to cost... If you need anything. hit up ExtremePeptides, Theres a few cool dudes who rep for them, they can def help you out!
> Twist, is the man.. he can def point you in the right direction!!!
> ...


----------



## Klutch (Mar 20, 2011)

thanks


----------

